# Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle



## Doom (11. August 2004)

´Hi Boardis! Ich freunde mich grad erst mit dem Fliegenfischen an und habe eben nicht so viel erfahrung. ich möchte aber fast ausschließlich auf forelle angeln. die gewässer sind hauptsächlich klare gebirgsseen (harz) und vielleicht wenn ich es dann mal besser behersche auch mal an einem kleinen fluss. 
nun meine frage: gibt es eine tabelle mit groben richtlinien zu welcher jahreszeit welche fliegen am erfolgreichsten sind? am besten mit namen und bildern der fliege?
(selberbinden möchte ich ersteinmal noch nicht. glaub das ist mir auch zu fummelig!)

alo wenn jemand einen link oder etwas kennt was mir da helfen könnte, bitte melden!!!! danke


----------



## Schleuse (11. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Hallo Doom,

  da kann ich Dir dieses Buch sehr empfehlen:

*Das Komplette Handbuch FLIEGENFISCHEN & FLIEGENBINDEN* von M. Greenhalgh und D. Ovenden

  mit umfangreicher Jahreszeitentabelle und allen möglichen vorkommenden  Insekten,
  ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es noch erhältlich ist.


----------



## Chrush (11. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Moin Doom,

interessant ist auch folgendes Buch:

*Entomologie für Fliegenfischer*  von Reisinger - Bauerfeind - Loidl

Enthält 500 Fotos, Flugzeittabellen unter Angabe von Familie - Art - welche Monate - Gewässerart, Vorkommen (z. Bsp. Quellbäche, Flüsse, Alpiner Raum, Moore, Brackwasser, Gebirgsarten) und Fliegenmusternamen (zum kaufen) sowie Bindeanleitungen die das Insekt im jeweiligen Stadium nachbilden.

Enthält die Arten der Eintagsfliegen, Köcherfliegen, Steinfliegen. Eben 90% der Forellennahrung!!

Enthält keine Fanggarantie!!!!  :q 

Rezession kannst Du Dir aber bei Amazon ansehen.



Grüße aus Buxte und TL

Chris


----------



## Flyonly (12. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Hallo "Doom"

einen Auszug aus dem Buch "Entomologie für Fliegenfischer", bzw. einen Überblick der Insekten samt entsprechender Muster nach Monaten aufgelistet, kannst du hier erhalten. (unter dem Menupunkt - Insektenkunde -)

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg

wünscht

Flyonly


----------



## Doom (12. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

ja dankeschön, sowas meinte ich!!


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Kauf Dir eine Red Tag, die fängt immer


----------



## Doom (13. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

ja ich durchstöbere grad das ganze forum nach solchen tipps!
also red tag, ist das die mit dem schwarzen körper und roten schwanz? solche sollen ja anscheinend immer gut gehen und dann hab ich noch hier rausgelesen das der wooly bugger immer einen versuch wert ist und dann wollt ich mir als trockenfliege noch die adams holen sind die vernünftig?? und wor allem auch für teiche oder für flüsse? ich wollts am anfang eher am teich probieren!


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Also die red Tag ist deshalb so gut weil es davon Trocken, Naßfliege und auch Nympfen gibt.
Gute Fliege ist für Forelle auch die Montana und diverse Matuka-Fliegen. Auf jeden Fall gehören Phasanenschwanznympfen (Ritz) und Goldkopfnympfen immer mit in die Schachtel. Ich binde mir gerne weiße Nympfen mit Goldkopf, welche sehr gut Maden immitieren, daher fange ich damit auch sehr gut Weißfische aller Art. Hier mal ein Blick in meine Fliegendose. Weitere Fliegenmuster, die fast immer super fangen und daher in keiner Dose fehlen sollten, findet Ihr unter Boardfliegen. Setze sie gleich dort rein...


----------



## Doom (13. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

ja wunderbar sowas hilft mir echt weiter!!!
also soviel wissen wie im fliegenfischer forum wurde mir so schnell noch nie vermittelt!

so nun noch eine frage: der wooly bugger soll ja so erfolgreich sein ist das ein streamer? und ist es möglich mit einer schwimmschnur zu angeln? man könnte doch dann einen bissanzeiger (diese paste ich weiß nicht ob ihr das auch einfach bissanzeiger nennt) an die schnur machen... wie lang sollte dann das vorfach sein?


----------



## Ace (13. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

@Doom 
Der Wooly Bugger ist ein Streamer, es hat nicht viel Sinn ihn mit einem Bissanzeiger zu fischen. Du bringst die Schnur einfach aus und strippst sie möglichst abwechslungsreich vielleicht ein kleines Fischen imitierend wieder ein.
Ob du dabei eine Schwimmende oder ´Sinkende Schnur verwendest ist zweitrangig und hängt von der Gewässertiefe und den zu beangelnden Fischen ab. Da er aber am Kopf beschwert ist sinkt er in jedem Fall auch an einer Schwimmschnur bis auf Max Vorfachlänge ein.


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

@ Ace
tja so sieht´s aus!!!
@ Doom
Jetzt mußt Du nur wieder bei Boardfliegen schaun und dann findest Du auch 3 Muster dieser Gattung...wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi :q  :q


----------



## Doom (14. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

aber wozu brauche ich denn dann einen bissanzeiger?? beim nassfliegenfischen? ;+


----------



## marioschreiber (14. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Nassfliegen/Nympfen fischt du driftend mit der Strömung. Damit du einen Biss erkennst ist ein Bissanzeiger auf der Schnur bzw. dem Vorfach vorteilhaft. 

Sreamer (zB. den Whollybugger) strippst du an der Schnur durchs Wasser. Da merkst du den Biss in der Schnurhand !


----------



## Doom (14. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

also macht es gar keinen sinn in einem teich mit nassfliegen oder nymphen zu angeln, da dort ja gar keine strömung vorhanden ist?


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

@Doom
also macht es gar keinen sinn in einem teich mit nassfliegen oder nymphen zu angeln, da dort ja gar keine strömung vorhanden ist?

Doch das geht natürlich auch ohne Ströhmung


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Dann mußt Du die Fliege nur bewegen, zupfen, der mit der Rutenspitze jiggen! #h


----------



## Doom (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

achso danke!


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

....und dann hast du deine Finger als Bissanzeiger !


----------



## Doom (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

so nun nochmal eine frage:
da ich mit meiner klasse nun erstmal einen austausch nach norwegen mache, kann ich erst so mitte november angeln gehen. lohnt es sich dann noch in einem forellenteich (nicht puff!!) zu angeln? also nicht mit trockenfliegen sondern z.b.: mit streamern wie dem wooly bugger?


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Du kannst erst im November mit der Fliegenrute angeln, weil du vorher in Norwegen bist ?????????????

Du willst mich verarschen !!!?
SCHAU MAL HIER ! ! !


----------



## Doom (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

norwegen leider schulaustausch! sonst würde ich da natürlich angeln!!!


----------



## Doom (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

ich hoffe aber immer noch, dass meine gasteltern angler sind!


----------



## Bondex (18. August 2004)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

@Doom 
Scheiß auf Deine Gasteltern. (Alle Norweger angeln) Wenn Du nach Norge fährst nimmste auf jeden Fall eine Rute mit, oder zwei oder drei oder noch mehr!!! Norge ist Angelland! Wäre ja so als würdest Du ins Freibad gehen und läßt deine Badehose zu Hause!


----------



## Forellentiger (15. August 2011)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Hallo,
bin neues Mitglied in eurer Runde und fange auch gerade an mit dem Fischen auf Fliegen damit ich auch dann Fische fangen kann. 
Mein Problem : Ich hätte auch gerne eine Fliegen- Jahreszeit-Tabelle reicht mir auch ganz grob !
Gibts die in excel-Form oder pdf-Format ?


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (15. August 2011)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Hallo Forellentiger,

was steht denn in diesem Thread bisher *nicht*, das du gerne wissen möchtest? #c



Achim


----------



## Flyfisher1 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Fliege-Jahreszeit-Tabelle*

Tabellen gibt es reichlich. Die Schlupfzeiten an Bergseen sind unterschiedlich von Denen an einem Niederungsfluss. Die Insektenarten hängen ebenfalls vom Gewässer ab, da sie unteschiedliche Ansprüche an das Habitat stellen.  
Das Thema wird oft zu sehr mystifiziert. Der Anfänger hält sich am besten an einige Grundmuster, die er nach den Insekten wählt, die in Größe und Farbe, den vorkommenden Insekten am Gewässer entsprechen.
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/welche-fliegen-soll-ich-fischen/

Wenn man dann etwas tiefer in die Materie eingestiegen ist, kann man sich auch an den Jahreszeitentabellen orientieren.
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/jahreszeiten-tabelle-eintagsfliegen/


----------

